# Anyone else selling property now?



## MR. (14 November 2008)

Anyone else reading selling their property now?

This is not much fun as one might imagine.


----------



## Stan 101 (14 November 2008)

*Re: Anyone else selling property now*

Recently sold a rental that finally settled at the start of October. Needed to grant 3 extensions for finance. It was frustrating, to say the least..

cheers,


----------



## nunthewiser (14 November 2008)

*Re: Anyone else selling property now*



MR. said:


> Anyone else reading selling their property now?
> 
> This is not much fun as one might imagine.




i currently have land in the market in the huon valley tasmania , 1 block under offer , the other 3 being negotiated as a buy all package. all depends on how there priced i suppose


----------



## PeterJ (14 November 2008)

*Re: Anyone else selling property now*

I am selling one of my properties atm

only to minimise 1/ debt
                      2/ land tax in SA(the highest in Australia up 30 % this year)

i fear the government will will be looking for ways to collect cash to replace
diminishing revenues

just my thoughts


----------



## pistol72 (14 November 2008)

*Re: Anyone else selling property now*

nun,how long have your blocks been on market?ive got a block in the huon and was thinking of selling.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 November 2008)

*Re: Anyone else selling property now*



pistol72 said:


> nun,how long have your blocks been on market?ive got a block in the huon and was thinking of selling.




5 weeks maybe 6

houses still getting snapped up too IF priced correctly 

a few still on the market that been on for yonks same as land actually but those hitting the market and priced reasonably are getting taken with vigour 

must be the price difference to the mainland or something , dunno m8 DO know tho with the coming tourist season it aint a bad time to have a sign out IF thinking about selling, lots of travellers passing thru looking for that "cheap " hideaway


----------



## Sydney Lass (14 November 2008)

Yeah just put our unit on the market, used a set price rather than auction. We have a problem with the agent we used who appeared great when he came around to do his sales speel.  Now he has turned out to be a total idiot and we can't get rid of him because we signed an agreement with him!  Very frustrating.


----------



## numbercruncher (14 November 2008)

Sydney Lass said:


> Yeah just put our unit on the market, used a set price rather than auction. We have a problem with the agent we used who appeared great when he came around to do his sales speel.  Now he has turned out to be a total idiot and we can't get rid of him because we signed an agreement with him!  Very frustrating.





Yes I understand it takes all of 8 hours to become a " qualified " realestate agent .... 

Prety terrifying that these freloading gypsies have sleep walked the masses into one of the largest asset bubbles in history hey !


----------



## MR. (14 November 2008)

Sydney Lass said:


> Yeah just put our unit on the market, used a set price rather than auction. We have a problem with the agent we used who appeared great when he came around to do his sales speel.  Now he has turned out to be a total idiot and we can't get rid of him because we signed an agreement with him!  Very frustrating.




We went to auction but it was all arranged late September.  Our home is/was unique but that didn't stop the only bid being almost half that of the valuations just weeks earlier.  Good choice to just put a price on it.  We are happy with our current agent,  but can't find the right buyer.  The last property we sold some years ago, the agent once signed, never saw again until auction, and it sold well.  Go figure!  (different times)

Why is your agent a total idiot?  Is it because of low offers?   Maybe our agent is an idiot too!  

Have another offer on the table now.  3/4 valuation of 6 weeks ago.   
Very hard decision.  Next to nothing is selling around here....
Welcome to the Gold Coast......


----------



## Grinder (14 November 2008)

No rush but have been considering putting my IP on the market as a private sale, just to test how bad it really is out there. Got friends who have had their place up for 6 mths now with only ridiculous offers been given, mind you it's alittle out of the city.


----------



## Sydney Lass (14 November 2008)

Lack of communication, cheap salesman tactics, listed it on the market withough getting the necessary paperwork from the council etc. Once we signed the agreement everything changed, he just went off and did his own thing including posting the propety on domain.com with viewing times that he hadn't even checked were okay with us.  When we questioned him about it he claimed that he had previously agreed this with us.  If there is one thing I can't deal with it's a liar. He would be better suited to selling used cars.  We live in the Northern Beaches area of Sydney so there is plenty of movement in the market and it will sell but not at the exagerated price he has listed it at.  I am thinking of going back to the agency and asking to change to another agent. 

Depends on how keen you are to sell, with the current market where you are I would be very tempted to take that offer!


----------



## pistol72 (14 November 2008)

cheers nun
thats a pretty good result,agreed if the price is right they are moving especially bottom end of market and waterfronts.
i believe a lot of people fall in love with the place while on holidays and make the move here and be debt free and  cashed up.few retirees aswell.
P


----------



## nunthewiser (14 November 2008)

pistol72 said:


> cheers nun
> thats a pretty good result,agreed if the price is right they are moving especially bottom end of market and waterfronts.
> i believe a lot of people fall in love with the place while on holidays and make the move here and be debt free and  cashed up.few retirees aswell.
> P




yeah mate still some cheap hideways in southern tassy with river and other lovely frontages 

depends if ppl want to do the move tho , beutiful place but mainly retirees

the young folk all seem to leave sooner or later for the mainland


----------



## noirua (27 January 2009)

Looks as if the Costello slump has arrived as forecast.  Don't underestimate the problems ahead as the top of the market appears to have collapsed on the Gold Coast:  http://www.news.com.au/business/money/story/0,28323,24963389-5013951,00.html


----------



## MR. (27 January 2009)

noirua said:


> Looks as if the Costello slump has arrived as forecast.  Don't underestimate the problems ahead as the top of the market appears to have collapsed on the Gold Coast:  http://www.news.com.au/business/money/story/0,28323,24963389-5013951,00.html




38% decrease from an offer or 33% from their purchase price.  
But still at 9 million for a home on 963m2 "you'd wanna love that beach!"


----------



## satanoperca (27 January 2009)

Yes, I have just sold my apartment in the Docklands, Victoria. Had put a price on it very similar to peak levels. Dropped 4% off the asking price and was sold. Was on the market for 67 days, not many people through and only one offer during the whole time. 

Have been watching the Port Melbourne area for the last six months, properties that are priced 10% below the peak seem to be selling quickly, but there a few properties that have been on the market for over 3 months and are asking to much given the current situation.

We sold for the reason that we wanted to purchase a house as we have a young boy who needs a backyard. Thought it would be easier to sell, rent for a while and then buy again, rather than buy and let the pressure mount that we could have sold in time. Also wanted the equity in the bank to be used for shares when the time it right.

Only time will tell if we made the right decision to sell now and buy later.


----------

